# SO Excited About These Two Girls!!!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Meet my latest additions! (last ones for this year  )

I am beyond excited to announce that these two girls from Crazy Creek Ranch arrived late Monday night!

EZK Elizabeth, a red & white triplet out of LPR Chopper and EZK Tic Tac. "Dakota" is 100% New Zealand and will be registered with NKR. 90 Day Weight of 33lbs 9oz with an ADG of .34lbs

EZK Pearl, a cream & white twin out of LPR Chopper and EZK Mulan. "Sierra" is 100% New Zealand and will be registered with NKR. 90 Day Weight of 44lbs 1oz with an ADG of .42lbs!

I am incredibly blessed to own these two doelings, and I cannot wait to see what these girls will add to my herd.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice. It is exciting when we add new blood to our lines. I feel your excitement!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! Very happy for you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome, so excited for you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! 

Latest development: (this is really exciting!)

I'm getting a THIRD doeling from them! She should be here early October.

I met my 2017 goal of having a herd of 10 Kiko does/doelings!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is great!! Post photos when you get her


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup, I will!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't been on TGS in ages! Congrats on the new doelings! I'm also planning to get 3 doelings and a polled yearling doe from them, probly on the same shipment! They were looking for some dappled genetics so I'm trading some of my percentage/commercial kiko/boers back. I'm so excited! And it helps to know that you've been so pleased with your does!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool! I bet they'll be on the same shipment too  Post pictures when you get them! What ones did you get?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting 2 100% NZ numbers 116 and 170, a 7/8 kiko #181, and then the polled yearling which wasn't on their website. Can't wait!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Really?! That is too funny! #170 was my third pick but she was sold but the time I was looking again


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ha that's funny! There were a couple others besides 170 I was seriously considering but were sold by the time I was placing my order. But I'm sure I'll be very happy with all I'm getting now. So which one are you getting?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They have so many good ones  I'm getting 207. She's get Starlifta twice in her pedigree, and has all LPR bloodlines. So even though she's a smaller girl, I thought I'd give her a try. There was only two 100% NZ to chose from at that point and the other one is related to my other two girls


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

That's great! I'm sure any of them will be great does. Your other two are quite flashy!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to breeding them next year


----------

